# Trouble with my P21



## Khublei (26 Aug 2010)

Hello,

I hope someone can help me understand my P21. 

In 2009 I got paid a whopping €13, 724. My last payslip said I had paid €1771 tax as my boss couldn't seem to figure out how to get me off Emergency Tax for a while. I was expecting the bulk of this back but was disappointed to get €1063. 

Before credits (which amounted to €4498) I had €2725 tax due PLUS €709 'adjustments'. I've no idea what this adjustments means. It says see panel 7B for a breakdown but there's nothing to break down, just says, Adjustments = €709. The box above it with Tax Retained by You is empty so it can't be that. 

I eventually moved abroad to get a better paying job so getting in touch with Revenue is more difficult. I would be very grateful if someone here could help me out before I try to ring them. I had awful trouble emailing them just trying to get the P21 (until I got set up online). 

The only thing I can think of is that I got €779 tax refund a year or so ago for 2008. Could they have changed their mind on that? I was owed that then too. 

Any help would be great, thanks.


----------



## PaddyW (27 Aug 2010)

On 13724 I would have thought no tax was payable. Open to correction though.


----------



## Khublei (27 Aug 2010)

That's what I thought too! That's why I'm so stumped.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (27 Aug 2010)

I believe adjustments refers to an underpayment from a prior year (not necessarily 2008).  You will need to check through previous P21s or contact Revenue to find out.
Sybil


----------



## allthedoyles (28 Aug 2010)

Your credits for 2009 look wrong at € 4498 - 

As a single person on paye , your tax credits should be € 3660


----------



## Khublei (29 Aug 2010)

My tax credit is so high because it's adding my tax paid and my tax credit. Sorry, I explained that wrong. I uploaded a photo of the part of the P21 but can't link to it until I have 15 posts! 

And Sybil, thank you for your input. I've only been a students on a part time job though so I really don't think I could have underpaid anything. Guess I'll have to try and ring them tomorrow.


----------



## Khublei (30 Aug 2010)

Ok got that sorted!! It was because I'd gotten some of it back last year when I was unemployed and forgot! 

One last question, I've also paid a lot of tax this year. But I've been  abroad now for a few months and don't intend on returning in 2010. Can I  claim back the tax I earned this year? Or do I have to wait until next  year? 
Thanks.


----------



## Graham_07 (30 Aug 2010)

Khublei said:


> Ok got that sorted!! It was because I'd gotten some of it back last year when I was unemployed and forgot!
> 
> One last question, I've also paid a lot of tax this year. But I've been  abroad now for a few months and don't intend on returning in 2010. Can I  claim back the tax I earned this year? Or do I have to wait until next  year?
> Thanks.



Yes you can claim now, use the Form P50 and it has a section for overseas situations like yours.


----------

